# Fly swap



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

dbrady784 said:


> Haven’t done one in awhile, and while it can be tedious to tie the same 12 flies. It’s always cool to see some of other peoples “fish catching” patterns, and get fresh ideas. Would anyone be interested in doing another? Would be capped at 12 people and can decide on species/pattern after we gain enough interest.


Google or look on Instagram for the Flybrary project. It will allow you to do it more frequently perhaps.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I would be in if y’all do it for the stupid redfish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No
i use YouTube
and my flies are ugly just look at the last contest


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I would be down for a fly swap. 



permitchaser said:


> No
> i use YouTube
> and my flies are ugly just look at the last contest


I still haven't thrown one of your flies, from the last contest....


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm in if y'all will accept alphlexo's instead of ep body crabs.
Edit: If it's reds, I have a better pattern than an alphlexo. would you guys prefer bead chain or dumbbell eyes?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chopsflyfishes said:


> I'm in if y'all will accept alphlexos instead of ep body crabs


I’d accept, the redfish can be snobs so they may not.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

How much time do we have on this swap? Thinking i would like to do it but between orders and fishing Utah/Wyoming for 10 days next month not sure if I will have the time over the next month.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

I am a very new rookie to tying, but I'd be willing to give it a shot. I just did a swap with 6 folks in Georgia, but rather than everyone doing the same fly they had each do their favorite fly. That way each participant got 5 different pieces. I did a modified Lightbulb that worked out pretty well, but if you guys choose something like a crab or complicated pattern I'm afraid m not skilled enough for that yet.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Shallow Expectations said:


> How much time do we have on this swap? Thinking i would like to do it but between orders and fishing Utah/Wyoming for 10 days next month not sure if I will have the time over the next month.


I think about a month or so should give everyone enough time. Once we get it filled.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

I think he was saying tie 12 same of your own pattern that you have luck with ... so maybe a one off clouser pattern? Something simple but often effective...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in. I will tie a modified EP spawning shrimp pattern that has worked well for me in West G bay on redfish. I will start tying them tonight or tomorrow so they are ready. Donovan, I can just bring them to you if you are hosting or we can go fish and I'll give them to you then.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Ccantwell said:


> I think he was saying tie 12 same of your own pattern that you have luck with ... so maybe a one off clouser pattern? Something simple but often effective...


If that's the deal, I am in. I have a few that I can tie fairly well that will catch fish


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yea, capped at 12 people so you are tying 11 of the same pattern and sending them to me, and then I distribute them back to everyone.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ll be sending in a crack-ish pattern like this.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm in, I have a pretty sweet little redfish pattern I've been playing with.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

So everyone’s agreeing on a redfish pattern?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I can whip up some redfish flies.

EDIT: I usually tie stuff on the smaller side. Flies that land really soft.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

So we're thinking the swap submissions will be due in a month?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

AZ_squid said:


> So we're thinking the swap submissions will be due in a month?


Yes once we get enough people.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> I would be down for a fly swap.
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't thrown one of your flies, from the last contest....


Well if you want to catch a fish try them


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

If we do it I’m gonna do a deer hair slider.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Getting all the material ready. Will look a lot like this shrimp but with black eyes.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I'll join. My fly won't be super pretty, but it catches reds


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

If you're still looking for folks I've got a gurgler shrimp pattern that I have been having good luck with. I'm down to make a dozen of them.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sethsawyer
Jbush
Amiller
Dbrady
Matthew abbot
Flyclimber
Chops
David
Shallowwater(maybe)
Azsquid
If I’m missing anyone let me know. We’ll wait to finish the last 2 spots, but in the meantime it would be great for everyone to get a jump on flies if you could.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I'll join if you've still got room.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

I am out. Just got some new orders in yesterday and will keep me busy until my trip out west next month to chase some brow trout. Here is a photo in case you're looking for something to tie for reds


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Alright Paul in and shallow out. Still need 2 more.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Got ckackl, so just need 1 more


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

dbrady784 said:


> Alright Paul in and shallow out. Still need 2 more.


First @Shallow Expectations posts a pic of a bunch of super awesome flies. Then @dbrady784 takes his star player out of the game and has me coming in off the bench! Nothing like adding a little pressure to make things interesting! hahaha! Suddenly that bendback that I was going to tie up doesn't seem quite good enough....


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

paulrad said:


> First @Shallow Expectations posts a pic of a bunch of super awesome flies. Then @dbrady784 takes his star player out of the game and has me coming in off the bench! Nothing like adding a little pressure to make things interesting! hahaha! Suddenly that bendback that I was going to tie up doesn't seem quite good enough....


If you never get off the bench you can't be the star. I'm not very good with bendbacks myself


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Shallow Expectations said:


> If you never get off the bench you can't be the star. I'm not very good with bendbacks myself


You're right! Give me ball! I got this shot! 

I've been running these bendbacks for awhile now, and I recently made a change to them that I think makes them better. I'll do them up just how I tie them for myself. Hopefully people will like them.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to message Nick Jones. He ties really nice flies. I'm not sure he posts much on here. New wife, new job and all that...


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 21, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm in. I will tie a modified EP spawning shrimp pattern that has worked well for me in West G bay on redfish. I will start tying them tonight or tomorrow so they are ready. Donovan, I can just bring them to you if you are hosting or we can go fish and I'll give them to you then.



I’m in as well! Sounds like we need to have another fly tying night.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great! That rounds off 12! So just tie up 12 of the same pattern redfish fly (if you have to change color Bc of lead eyes or run out of material that is ok, but try to stay relative same pattern.) I’m gonna ask everyone have them in to me by sept 15. That is just shy of 1 month. If any one opposes that please let me know. 

To ship the flies pm me and I’ll send you the address. Typically you’ll send the flies in a small box, or envelope. Inside you can either put a prepaid label or box back to you, your Venmo/PayPal and I’ll shoot you an invoice of shipping back, or 7-10$ cash to cover return shipping.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Heck yeah, looking forward to the swap!


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd like in if there's still room.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

saltydg0089 said:


> I'd like in if there's still room.


As long as no one else opposes, but I think we have to cap it with you.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds good to me. I want to be sure I've got this right: we have 13 participating so we each tie 12 of our best Redfish fly and send them to you and include a self addressed, prepaid return box or envelope or $$ to pay for a return package. Is that right?
I'm ready get at it.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

If we each tie 13 I would think it makes it easier for the organizer. That way he can just put one of each fly in each envelope and not have to keep track of who sent what...

Or maybe I'll just shut and let the organizer decide how to run his swap...


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

paulrad said:


> If we each tie 13 I would think it makes it easier for the organizer. That way he can just put one of each fly in each envelope and not have to keep track of who sent what...
> 
> Or maybe I'll just shut and let the organizer decide how to run his swap...



13 is easier and you’ll just get one of your own back..


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

You are dead right. I didnt think of that. I'm doing 13.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Done. I broke a sili-leg on one of them after I was finished a d had to tie another one. I realized I was out of eyes and didn’t have time to make or buy more so someone is getting a set of red eyes. I think they work best in off color water.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Very nicely done. ^^


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

All finished up with mine.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm going to need an honest answer here: as I mentioned I am truly a rookie at tying, and after seeing a couple of entries I think I may be in over my head. One I know how to tie is the_ "Electric Chicken" _for Redfish. Ugly, but it works. So should I continue with this for my 13 or try a different fly? (BTW, I dont know why the pink bucktail looks white in the pic).


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

^^I’d fish it. Tie them up and send them in.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Dave Nickles said:


> I'm going to need an honest answer here: as I mentioned I am truly a rookie at tying, and after seeing a couple of entries I think I may be in over my head.


I'd say it passes if you look at your work and say to yourself, "I'm proud of this fly." If you answer "yes" to that question, then I would be very happy to receive it and fish it!


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

As long as it catches fish, I don’t care what it looks like.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

Got mine done tonight. Been crushing them on these gurglers lately around dock lights.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Got mine done. Little shrimp/crab fly. It’s been pretty productive for me so far


----------



## Cykacal (Oct 10, 2017)

Here is what I put together, sorry for the late post


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Here’s my entry


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Flies should go out today!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Got mine mostly tied up yesterday evening. Just waiting for a few materials to come in so i can finish up


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Finished up (finally). 
Sent a PM to get the address.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

View attachment 92004
Took long enough but here's my contribution. Crab/Shrimp pattern I came up with a few months ago. Been a pretty dang good redfish fly this summer. @R-Dub named it for me on it's first outing. The "not too shabby crabby".






Caught this girl on it the first day, broke my 6wt by the end of the fight and burned the hell out of my finger on the initial run. Good day with a great friend.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

All these flies look awesome. I can’t wait to tie one on. Just in time for fall fishing.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Black light








Bent craft deceiver “funky chicken” 

Made for “dirty water”. That’s about all we have here in Georgia. This thing all but glows in the dark. I fish it flood tide through low tide. Bend back let’s me toss this thing in the grass or lets it slide over oyster bars. If I can’t find the reds it’s great for trout on a intermediate or sinking line. 

Just need to get the address and I will ship them out.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 21, 2018)

Forgot to post them on here before I shipped them. Super simply fly that gets the job done!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Surprised to see only one baitfish pattern.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm fishing the Maverick Boat Group owners' tournament the last 3 days of the month out of Islamorada. I'm as much of a rookie fly angler as I am a fly tier. The entries in the swap look so great I dont think I can go wrong fishing them in the Keys and ENP, so I'm only taking the entries in the swap. I'll be taking conventional equipment as well but when I pick up the Fly rod only "swap ties" will be tied on. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just wanna update that I got all the packages. I will be dividing them up and mailing them tomorrow!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

dbrady784 said:


> Just wanna update that I got all the packages. I will be dividing them up and mailing them tomorrow!


Yeet yeet


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can josh from JAX send me his address. I got your package sent back to me.

Or I guess who ever doesn’t get their package will contact me.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Our mail has been shut down since Wednesday thanks to TS Imelda. I've got a couple packages somewhere in US Mail space. Flies and an XL Line Hut are missing...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Our mail has been shut down since Wednesday thanks to TS Imelda. I've got a couple packages somewhere in US Mail space. Flies and an XL Line Hut are missing...


I have a few out floating around too. Costa glasses(warranty pairs) and a new anchor light for the skiff... both were pushed back to Tuesday delivery.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone get their flies yet???

Can Andrew M pm me as well.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Flies and Line hut showed up today. Really good looking flies in that box. I will fish some of them this weekend and all next week while I’m off.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Yep I got mine they are looking great. I am loving all the subtle color combos.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I got the flies. I am humbled. Lots of fantastic tiers here. Thank you, @dbrady784 for running this swap.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Awesome set of flies in the mail this evening. Thank all of you for your effort in making this swap happen. Can't wait to get these things slimy.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

I got mine as well. Fantastic pieces and headed to the Keys and ENP today to try them out. Thanks again for managing the swap!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 21, 2018)

I got mine yesterday evening. All the flies look great!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Hope to see mine today!


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Flies look great can't wait to try them


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Received mine today. Great job guys. Hopefully the wind will die down a little for me.


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

got mine earlier in the week. Some really nice looking flies in there!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Andrew M...?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I haven't seen mine yet?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

flyclimber said:


> I haven't seen mine yet?


All have been sent out, so I hope it gets there.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Got them saturday! They look fresh!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dave Nickles said:


> I'm going to need an honest answer here: as I mentioned I am truly a rookie at tying, and after seeing a couple of entries I think I may be in over my head. One I know how to tie is the_ "Electric Chicken" _for Redfish. Ugly, but it works. So should I continue with this for my 13 or try a different fly? (BTW, I dont know why the pink bucktail looks white in the pic).
> 
> View attachment 89684


Well I told you I’d fish it and it caught fish, a lot of them, cutlass fish. My electric chicken is almost totally wrecked from those toothy bastards. They are not exactly my target species but for windy dirty water I was happy to bend the rod before I start a week of nights. Besides, I haven’t caught them on fly before so one more species checked off the list...


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

AZ_squid said:


> .. The "not too shabby crabby"..


Been skunked my last few times out. But today the skunk came off via the "not too shabby crabby"! So happy! Got a fun sized jack with it first. Then I got a real nice red. Unfortunately me and my buddy had a little miscommunication in regards to the status of the trolling motor, and the red got away just before I could land him along with my "not too shabby crabby"! Oh well. 

I think I might like to tie some for myself. What hooks are those that you used?


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

paulrad said:


> Been skunked my last few times out. But today the skunk came off via the "not too shabby crabby"! So happy! Got a fun sized jack with it first. Then I got a real nice red. Unfortunately me and my buddy had a little miscommunication in regards to the status of the trolling motor, and the red got away just before I could land him along with my "not too shabby crabby"! Oh well.
> 
> I think I might like to tie some for myself. What hooks are those that you used?


Let me get back home to Texas and I'll send you the exact hook, I'm up in WI chasing musky this week. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------

